# Goodbye My Sweet Dexter



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

I haven't been around for the past while, because I have been trying to come to terms with Dexter's (the bunny that my husband and I rescued) passing.

We woke up the morning of August 4th and I went over to Dexter's hutch to say good morning and to give him his breakfast. When I approached his hutch, I didn't get greeted like I normally do and I peered inside and saw him laying down, not moving. I yelled for my husband and he opened the hutch and tried to rouse Dexter to no avail. The poor little guy had been abused by a teen (I posted a thread about rescuing Dexter in the off topic lounge here). I guess the trauma caused some damage (we are waiting for results from the necropsy) to see what we can do from here. 

He was such a sweet and loving bunny for what he had been through. He used to try to play with Isis; she was not interested, but definitely tolerated and liked Dexter.

I know she liked him because we let her come up to the hutch and see that he was dead, so that she wouldn't wonder what might have happened to Dexter. It broke my heart (people don't believe me when I tell them this, but I promise you it did happen), when she extended her little paw through the bars on the hutch and her paw kind of rested on Dexter's little body. She smelled and sniffed all around curiously at the hutch for about a half hour before she then came and rubbed up against my husband and I and then just sat there while we called the vet and then packaged up the body for the vet to perform the necropsy.

I am just devastated and in shock.

Dexter-We tried all we could to make sure you were save and loved and had a good life. We will do everything in our power to make sure that if the trauma that you suffered caused your death, that the person who did this to you will be charged. 

You were such a wonderful bunny. you taught me patience, and kindness.

Binky free Dexter now over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You certainly showed him that SOME humans are good and kind and gave him a wonderful life for the time you had him.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm truly sorry to hear about Dexter. He was very lucky to have you in his life.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of Dexter He was absoluetely adorable, and it is such a shame to hear that he was abused by a teenager:? R.I.P Dexter


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Dexter. atback He was an adorable little guy. I'm glad he finally got to know kindness with you, and your family. RIP little Dexter.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Dexter. What a sweet little guy he was, and it sounds like he had a great life with you.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! So sorry to hear about this. He had a good life with you.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

oh no, I am so so sorry. I am thankful you and your husband saved him and shared your love with him in the brief time he had. Run free where you will never suffer again, Dexter. Hugs to you, OwnedbyIsis.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the kind words, well wishes and hugs.

We should be finding out the results of the necropsy on Monday. Then we go from there. 

Isis has been extra clingy today, not that I mind. She knows I am hurting, but she also knows how much I love her and how thankful I am that she is here to comfort me.

Sorry for the rambling. Thanks again all.


----------

